# Reviews about UCMD (University of Lahore)



## SohaibR7 (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi fam,
Anyone here from UCMD Lahore? I’ve heard they have implemented integrated modular system that’s basically why I’m interested in this med school. How would you rank this college against the most renowned ones like that of shifa and aku. I know I know ucmd doesn’t even come close to them but still how is the quality of education (with usmle and plabs perspective) and overall campus life? )


----------



## ashahid690 (Apr 21, 2018)

SohaibR7 said:


> Hi fam,
> Anyone here from UCMD Lahore? I’ve heard they have implemented integrated modular system that’s basically why I’m interested in this med school. How would you rank this college against the most renowned ones like that of shifa and aku. I know I know ucmd doesn’t even come close to them but still how is the quality of education (with usmle and plabs perspective) and overall campus life? https://medstudentz.com
> /images/smilies/vb4-smilies/v4/smile.png)


You are right. There is no comparsion at all.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

SohaibR7 said:


> Hi fam,
> Anyone here from UCMD Lahore? I’ve heard they have implemented integrated modular system that’s basically why I’m interested in this med school. How would you rank this college against the most renowned ones like that of shifa and aku. I know I know ucmd doesn’t even come close to them but still how is the quality of education (with usmle and plabs perspective) and overall campus life? )


Hi, I'm a 2nd yr MBBS student from UCMD. 
You are right, can't compare schools like AKU with UCMD. With that out of the way, let me answer the other questions you've asked.
They implemented the integrated modular system 3 years ago which is why I applied for admission here.
The campus is beautiful. There's a lot of food places including subuni, X2 Cafe, eatsomnia, Bombay chowpatty etc
Our lectures are held in the basement of mosque which is kind of neat.
The professors here are very good, can't say the same about some of the demos tho. 
There's a lot of opportunities if you're into research because the Physiology and community medicine departments are always conducting seminars and training activities.
There's no specific study sessions for usmle and plab so you'll have to do that on your own. You will get exposure to subjects like pathology and community medicine in your first year of mbbs due to the modular system here which should be enough to have a basic understanding of the usmle syllabus.
Reply here or drop down a dm if you've got more questions and I'll get back to you as soon as I can


----------



## J.J. (12 mo ago)

Sardmank said:


> Hi, I'm a 2nd yr MBBS student from UCMD.
> You are right, can't compare schools like AKU with UCMD. With that out of the way, let me answer the other questions you've asked.
> They implemented the integrated modular system 3 years ago which is why I applied for admission here.
> The campus is beautiful. There's a lot of food places including subuni, X2 Cafe, eatsomnia, Bombay chowpatty etc
> ...


The UHS debate; like can you work inside Pakistan after graduating from here? Does problems arise ?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

J.J. said:


> The UHS debate; like can you work inside Pakistan after graduating from here? Does problems arise ?


Yes you can work inside Pakistan all you want.


----------

